# Is it a fair adoption fee?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*I decided to find my weanling filly a new home since her dam is likely pregnant again:-( I am not sure exactly how much to ask for a weanling. She is easy to catch most of the time, she leads well,picks up front hooves just by tapping them,working on hinds still:wink:isnt spooky,will walk on the road by cars,dogs,bicycles,etc. No problem. Would you say $400 is asking too much? Someone came and looked and said I shouldnt take less than $400, but I havent had a lot of interest. I want her price to be fair... I cant upload pics from the ipad,but she is the filly in the avatar  opinions??? Thanks!*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She's a baby, knows very little, and we're going into winter. You'll be lucky to give her away, since babies like her are going for literally next to nothing at auction.

Yes, $400.00 is far too much for an unregistered, grade weanling.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmmmm.....mostly I was asking is because the lady that came and looked has raised/shown welsh/arab ponies for 25 years and said she should not be sold for less than $400 as is. Eh, I might just keep her until this summer once she has more training and is shedded out and pretty. She is getting her winter coat now hehe. She can be reg. APRA. Thanks for the uh, nicely worded opinion


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Unfortunately if she's not registered and not fancy $400 is way too much for the baby (if you look at the prices in some rescues they ask about the same, may be little more for the riding horses). Plus we are coming into the winter meaning not too many people want one extra mouth to feed with expensive hay. If you want to get more for her may be wait till Spring and register her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If she can be registered then register her.

What does APRA stand for?


I agree that $400 is kind of steep for an unregistered weanling. If you have a person who says she should not sell for less than that you should cling to them and have them buy her.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree, get her registered that will increase her value.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Get her registered, put some manners on her, and _then_ you might be able to get the $400.00 you want for her.

She's a weanling. At best, it's going to be 3 years before she's useful for anything, and in the meantime is only going to _cost_ money. Plus, with a baby, you can't really tell her potential for anything at this stage.

It's a big gamble asking someone to pay $400.00 for a baby, especially when they can go to auction and pick one up for $25.00.

I'm not being rude, I'm merely telling you the truth. There are a glut of bad, good, and in between horses on the market right now. If you want money for your little one, she has to have something the others don't. Registration papers would be a good start.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> If she can be registered then register her.
> 
> What does APRA stand for?
> 
> ...


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it possible to get her registered? It would get her price up much more! Im sure you dont want to sell her too cheap. (-:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

To begin with, no one was being anything but polite so let's not get into that. Secondly, I attend 1 or 2 auctions per month, with last Saturday night being the latest. Weanlings, if they sold at all, brought anywhere from $10 to $45. One registered one brought $75 but she was AQHA and out of some nice cowhorse stock. Ponies that were ridden into the ring by little kids were bringing under $100. 

Horses sell for what someone is actually willing to pay - not what someone just says they are worth. I know you need a starting point but, at least in my area, $400 would not even you a phone call registered or not.

Lastly, you are afraid of letting her go too cheap because someone else will make money on her?! I won't even go into that except to say that with that idea in your mind, you will never sell her.

On a side note, did I understand that her dam is pregnant again?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why can't she be registered as a Half Arabian? If her Arabian parent is registered and DNA typed, she can be registered with the AHA.

I've never heard of APRA. It sounds like a made up registry for horses that are unregisterable with their actual breed organizations, for whatever reason.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Why can't she be registered as a Half Arabian? If her Arabian parent is registered and DNA typed, she can be registered with the AHA.
> 
> I've never heard of APRA. It sounds like a made up registry for horses that are unregisterable with their actual breed organizations, for whatever reason.



Her parents arent registered as far as i know. Www.arabponies.com
Better than nothing IMO. $400 is really very little for a horse i think....but i suppose economy is bad. Anyways thanks for all the great replies and opinions I will consider what you have said:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe things are very different in your area. Have you shopped for a horse lately?

Good horses with training and ability are going for pretty cheap now. Way expensive horses are still way expensive horses. Every day horses are not getting what they used to.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I suppose it would depend on your area.. I went on horseclicks and looked up yearlings or younger for my area. They were between $400-$6000. However, I'm from North Dakota, and we aren't dealing with the economic problems nearly as much because our state has a surplus still.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I wouldn't trade my filly, Rain, for anything - but the simple truth is that she is a grade filly that is fairly well lead broke (hey, she's only four and half months old - nobody's perfect at that age!). She stands for the farrier, doesn't kick and doesn't bite. She's quiet and sensible, not spooky at all. She will make an excellent riding horse..._eventually_. Realistically, this time of year, I'd be lucky to get $25 for her - and that would probably be from a kill buyer. The low horse prices around here have closed down most of the local horse auctions - there used to be one in every small town around here.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Exactly, dee.

This is a grade, weanling filly, nothing more. There are quite a few others just like her out there, and they're going for pennies on the dollar.

I've been restraining myself to try and say nothing about the filly's unregistered mother being pregnant _again_, with probably the same unregistered sire's baby.

Because making _more_ grade horses is such a great idea. :-x


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

SR, don't get me wrong, I think grade horses have their place - every horse I've owned has been a grade horse - most were pure QH, but unregistered all the same. However, that was back when the horse market was pretty decent. Nowadays, even the breeders of quality registered stock should be thinking twice about breeding, IMHO.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Shay-la paid $350 for her registerable weanling Appy colt sired by a local halter and performance champion and out of a broodmare with a futurity producing sire line. She couldn't GIVE him away right now with winter upon us - nobody is so desperate for an unproven weaner colt that they're going to spend hundreds of dollars feeding him until spring. And our economy is GOOD compared to the US!

It's hard enough to sell horses before winter, never mind worthless colts that are nothing but a mouth to feed. People know all these horses will still be available in spring and nobody is going to rush to part with their cash.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dee, I also think grade horses have their place. 

But not those that are being bred with no thought to their lineage, plans for the foals, or _why_ they're being bred in the first place.

Just because a horse has a uterus doesn't mean it needs to have a foal every year. Especially ones that aren't registerable by any official breed registry.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Piaffe said:


> Her parents arent registered as far as i know. Www.arabponies.com
> Better than nothing IMO. $400 is really very little for a horse i think....but i suppose economy is bad. Anyways thanks for all the great replies and opinions I will consider what you have said:wink:


Link comes up with a 403 error.

As far as you know? Don't you own the mare?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I've been restraining myself to try and say nothing about the filly's unregistered mother being pregnant _again_, with probably the same unregistered sire's baby.
> 
> Because making _more_ grade horses is such a great idea. :-x




It is a shame. If you read in the breeding section I got this mare and foal as a rescue project. The previous owner didnt even know when she had been bred.:evil: And no it isnt the same sire. They had the little dam in with another arab stallion. They are both being taken excellent care of now. I havent the foggiest notion as to why she is bred to be honest....think it is a real shame.

I suppose it also does depend on your area. I have seen MANY weanlings same as her going for much higher. I know someone that sold an unreg. Grade Colt for $700 a couple months ago....
Hmmmm...well...i was just curious. But now I know why curiosity killed the cat:wink:

At this point I will leave her adoption fee blank and work it out with her new home as needed. I am not worried about what I sell her for or trying to make money. That wasnt the point of this thread. I dont care what she sell for. I was asking what an average person would say... something between the $25 i can buy a halter for and the $400 the pony breeder says. Sigh....obviously not an easy answer. When I bought her for $200 I was happy with buying such a cutie.

Thanks again...didnt expect so much response:shock::lol:


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

SR - We are on the same page, then. 

Breeding shouldn't be done without a specific purpose in mind, registered stock or not. That being said, I have no room to talk, since my Dancer was bred to son in law's fugly stud (registered, but why?) _without_ my permission, and Rain was the result. We love her, *but it had better never happen again*. (So far, so good, no more buns in the oven, and he will be gelded very soon!)


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Piaffe - one thing you may have in your favor - just mention pony and the price goes up a bit. Not much, but some - at least around here...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

mls said:


> Link comes up with a 403 error.
> 
> As far as you know? Don't you own the mare?



The mare can be registered the same i guess. I havent looked much into as papers really dont mean much to me:wink: a horse is a horse. And since she wont be sold for breeding it really wont matter. A horse with papers certainly doesnt make it a better horse JUST because of that:wink:

Arabian Pony Registry of America - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I for one dont read every single thread out there, so I wouldnt have known that the mare and foal were a rescue bundle, with the possibility of the mare being in foal again. _

_Just because papers do not mean something to you does not mean that they could be of value to someone else. It would probably help get you a few more bucks for the baby. _

_How well is she halter broke? Will she stand still to be groomed and bathed? Will she hold still for the farrier? Or for you pretending to be the farrier? Does she lead? How well does she lead? If the answer was yes to all of these, it will help her sell. If you answered no, then maybe work on them all winter so that when spring comes, you have a smart yearling to sell._


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> The mare can be registered the same i guess. I havent looked much into as papers really dont mean much to me:wink: a horse is a horse. And since she wont be sold for breeding it really wont matter. A horse with papers certainly doesnt make it a better horse JUST because of that:wink:
> 
> Arabian Pony Registry of America - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site


The fact that it's a Bravenet site says everything about this registry. No offense, but it's a joke registry and she's still just a grade.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> The fact that it's a Bravenet site says everything about this registry. No offense, but it's a joke registry and she's still just a grade.


I know this is off topic but I must ask, what is a Bravenet site?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> The fact that it's a Bravenet site says everything about this registry. No offense, but it's a joke registry and she's still just a grade.



Papers dont make a horse not grade of course...lol. Either way she is going to be a welsh and arab pony cross _with or without papers_. Some people just seem to like a certificate that says their horse is better than all the ill bred GRADE:shock: horses. Dont get me wrong.....I have had many registered horses and many unregistered horses,but i love them all the same. Papers can be very helpful in breeding or breed shows,etc. But unless it is something like that in the end....the papers really dont matter IMO. I will probably register her with it regardless because it might mean something to someone:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> Papers dont make a horse not grade of course...lol.


Um. Not really true. They do make a horse not grade when the papers are for a generally accepted real registry.

I would be hard pressed to convince anyone that my old man is an appy if it was not for his papers.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I know this is off topic but I must ask, what is a Bravenet site?


It's like Geocities or Yahoo - a free domain as long as you don't mind all the tacky ads blazoned across your page. So basically, it's a registry that won't even pay for a domain name which is what, like $50 a year?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

The site looks a bit dodge...I wouldn't send my money to them. I doubt it would help the sale either. 

A little OT: When you say "grade" does that just mean unregistered? Where does "grade" (in this context) come from? Like are there "grade classes" at shows for non-registered or something? Maybe I've been living under a rock, but I've never heard it used like this in Australia.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> It's like Geocities or Yahoo - a free domain as long as you don't mind all the tacky ads blazoned across your page. So basically, it's a registry that won't even pay for a domain name which is what, like $50 a year?


Gotcha. Thank you for clarifying.

Saskia, grade means unregistered. Kind of like the same term mutt is used to describe an unregistered dog. Mixed breed of some sort.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Saskia said:


> The site looks a bit dodge...I wouldn't send my money to them. I doubt it would help the sale either.
> 
> A little OT: When you say "grade" does that just mean unregistered? Where does "grade" (in this context) come from? Like are there "grade classes" at shows for non-registered or something? Maybe I've been living under a rock, but I've never heard it used like this in Australia.


Typically, a Grade horse is either a crossbred or an unregistered horse. The reason being if the horse is not registered, you have no way of proving it's bloodlines. Both my Arab mare and Paint filly are considered Grades, because although I was TOLD they're purebred, I really can't prove it.

And THAT is the biggest reason for registration - especially when breeding horses, it gives you the entire lineage to study disease, weakness or inbreeding. With a Grade, and these "joke" registries, it's a waste and time of money because it still doesn't tell you anything about the bloodlines which is the ULTIMATE reason for registering animals. You spend money to get a certificate saying your horse is an Arabian Pony when anyone with two eyes can see that at a glance.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj; You spend money to get a certificate saying your horse is an Arabian Pony when anyone with two eyes can see that at a glance.
[/FONT said:


> [/COLOR]


Exactly!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

When I suggested registering before selling I thought we were talking about a real registry. In this case, I agree, it will not matter one bit.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

If she is a rescue you shouldn't price her around the same price as the weanlings for sale in your area. Your price should reflect a good home and recooping some of the cost of her care. There is a rescue here who caters specifically to foals. Their adoption fee is never less than $75 and never more than $500 and $500 is for a registerable foal who is usually not easy to find or is very flashy. 

Have you looked at how much weanlings are going for around you? I normally don't see many for sale around my area. The last one I saw was $200 on craigslist. I also saw one that was free with the purchase of either it's sire or dame.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> If she is a rescue you shouldn't price her around the same price as the weanlings for sale in your area. Your price should reflect a good home and recooping some of the cost of her care. There is a rescue here who caters specifically to foals. Their adoption fee is never less than $75 and never more than $500 and $500 is for a registerable foal who is usually not easy to find or is very flashy.
> 
> Have you looked at how much weanlings are going for around you? I normally don't see many for sale around my area. The last one I saw was $200 on craigslist. I also saw one that was free with the purchase of either it's sire or dame.



She is in good shape now:wink: definitely NOT what id call a rescue now.

And finallllly someone has gotten my point! Thank you!

I was NOT asking a specific price for her ($400)....just wondering what an appropriate adoption fee would be. I could care less honestly if I recooped my costs....that is not why I got her. 

From dreamhorse and horsetopia in my area i did not see even one foal reg. Or not for under $1000.... I didnt go through all however many pages so there likely was some.....but it wouldnt be the average price.


----------

